# WTB Carolina Cast Pro GEN I 13 foot, 3 oz to 6 oz Blank OR Rod



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

I am trying to pick up one of these to build. Blank or factory built rod. Needs to be in working condition/not damaged. Not concerned about cosmetics.

Let me know if you have one/are interested in selling. Thanks, Scooter


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Scooter said:


> I am trying to pick up one of these to build. Blank or factory built rod. Needs to be in working condition/not damaged. Not concerned about cosmetics.
> 
> Let me know if you have one/are interested in selling. Thanks, Scooter


 I think I may have what you are looking for,PM sent


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

PLEASE CLOSE POST


----------

